# Stream won't stay on network



## weathertop (Jan 24, 2003)

My Stream won't stay on my wired and Fios-ed network and falls off after about 15 min of powering up. Anyone else having this problem?

I've called Tivo and they also found that the MAC address on the bottom of my stream and on the packaging wasn't matching the MAC address on their servers. They had me assign a static IP address through my router, using the MAC address showing up on their servers in order to increase its reliability.

I've tried this for a couple of days but it still seems to be having problems. I'm going to call Tivo back today for an exchange. 

This is kinda disappointing, but I'm thinking this is the price of early adoption (I was in the initial group of 600 streams released, with the rest of you guys).


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bad hardware happens. Hopefully a replacement will fix your issue. 

Joe


----------



## weathertop (Jan 24, 2003)

I find it interesting that that internal MAC address is different from the MAC printed on the unit.

...in addition to the fact that my Stream seems to be very unreliable.

Any other experiences like this? Are others finding their Streams are always and solidly on their networks and working with their iPads?

I'm not sure if I'm expecting too much for a $125 network appliance...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

When the unit is first connected it has a different MAC address then what's printed on the unit. However after the update completes the MAC changes to the one printed on the unit. There is some speculation in the Coffee House as to why this happens, but several people have confirmed that the initial MAC address is the same across all Streams. Is yours showing up as... 00:13:74:00:5c:38? If so that's the initial MAC. It should change once the upgrade procedure occurs. If it didn't then the upgrade failed or the hardware is defective.

Dan


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

The MAC address on the device and what is seen by the router will be the first check. Sounds like it is worth doing some testing before the 30 day period. 

Wonderful, another Love/Hate piece of technology. Just what need. I should have mine Wednesday.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

weathertop said:


> My Stream won't stay on my wired and Fios-ed network and falls off after about 15 min of powering up. Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> I've called Tivo and they also found that the MAC address on the bottom of my stream and on the packaging wasn't matching the MAC address on their servers. They had me assign a static IP address through my router, using the MAC address showing up on their servers in order to increase its reliability.
> 
> ...


I had a similar problem. You need to return the box for replacement.


----------



## weathertop (Jan 24, 2003)

Really appreciate the replies.

I didn't know that the MAC address is supposed to switch after the initial firmware upgrade. 

Dan203: Yep, the MAC address you mentioned is the one that my Stream seems to be "stuck" on. 

And, my replacement stream is on its way!


----------

